# Safe for the barrel?



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I could be wrong, but these don't seem like they would be good for the barrel. Also, why would someone make this round? What is it's purpose?
Click me!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I use them for snake shot. Easier to hit a snake with a handgun when its loaded with shot than a single bullet.

I have been concerned about the effects of snake shot on the barrel of my Blackhawk, but have not noticed any problems.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

The lead pellets are in a plastic case, they won't hurt your barrel.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Snake shot..*

Clint Eastwood I am not. I need all them little pellets I can get when I walk up on a rattler. I always carry one in the chamber of my side arm when I am in the woods.:watching:


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Handgun shot*

+1 on the plastic cased ones not hurting the barrel, but granted people probably don't shoot thousands of rounds of the stuff. They also make ones that are just brass crimped at the end to hold in the shot. Those I think would be a bad idea.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

noproblem5671 said:


> +1 on the plastic cased ones not hurting the barrel, but granted people probably don't shoot thousands of rounds of the stuff. *They also make ones that are just brass crimped at the end to hold in the shot. Those I think would be a bad idea.*


Why is that?


----------



## redfox (Jan 12, 2007)

I never seen those before, didnt even know they existed, so my dumb question to the guys who know about them is this, do they load into magazines like normal ammo with no negative sidefects?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There made for revolvers not autos or I have never heard of any.


----------

